# If Chris died, what would happen to Kiwifarms?



## Pepsi-Cola (Jun 26, 2016)

serious question.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 26, 2016)

Disco would be moved to the spergatory and the farms would continue


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 27, 2016)

Why do you ask? Are you planning the Ultimate Ween or something?


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jun 27, 2016)

turn off This Site, hit the big Web-Box Shitserver running this dumpster, blow it the heck up.


----------



## VortekPMD (Jun 27, 2016)

We still have Ahuviya.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 27, 2016)

Millions of spergs will suddenly cry out in terror, and then suddenly silenced.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 27, 2016)

You know there are plenty of other lolcows on this forum. Chris is just a lone star in the galaxy of lolcows.


----------



## Jozef (Jun 30, 2016)

Since Chris is no longer the one and only attraction to this forum and it has expanded to many different lolcows and groups, it would still be up and running. I think the CWC section would eventually be locked (but kept in place for archival purposes) once the discussion waned. Or maybe it would remain open, but for discussing memories of him and such.


----------



## selere (Jun 30, 2016)

We'd all collectively commit suicide in respect.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jun 30, 2016)

We would high five, have a round of drinks, and then turn our attention to feminism, in support of Gamergate.


----------



## Null (Jun 30, 2016)

We'd turn his funeral into a FUNeral


----------



## Bloody bunny (Jun 30, 2016)

go back to smoking crack and banging ladyboy thai hookers  for fun.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Jun 30, 2016)

We would conquer the world.


----------



## JU 199 (Jun 30, 2016)

Carry on with our lives?


----------



## fort treacherous rat (Jun 30, 2016)

Null said:


> We'd turn his funeral into a FUNeral


Out of respect for our future deceased formerly autistic hero, I will prepare a formal outfit containing the finest of blue arms.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 30, 2016)

Burn down 14bc in effigy


----------



## Tismo (Jun 30, 2016)

We'll do a voting and have someone become the next Chris Chan. He'll then be transplanted to 14BC where he will become one with the horde and the cycle will continue, like it has for thousandths of years.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 1, 2016)

Some ween would dig up his corpse and continue CWC Weekend at Bernie's style.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Jul 2, 2016)

Tismo said:


> We'll do a voting and have someone become the next Chris Chan. He'll then be transplanted to 14BC where he will become one with the horde and the cycle will continue, like it has for thousandths of years.


One autist, to rule them all!


----------



## Ace (Jul 2, 2016)

He won't die... he is destined to be CWC forever...FOREVER...for...ever...

Seriously though, I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Barb commiting suicide, if he dies before she does.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 2, 2016)

There will be massive troll remorse and people blaming barb and us for his death.
Also retards saying he had potential and don't deserve this,while days before they were laughing at him and rating "Chris needs to die or be raped in jail " posts with winner ratings.

Don't believe me?
This is exactly what happened to terrible julay after she offed herself,i predict this on a far greater scale once Chris dies.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 2, 2016)

It depends on if Chris kills himself or not.
If he kills himself expect troll's remorse. If he gets killed by a security guard while trying to vandalize a Sonic display and assaulting an employee, I doubt you'll see much pity.

Tbh, I don't get why people are getting their panties in a bunch about Julie.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jul 2, 2016)

Exactly nothing, apart from a thread full of various responses across the emotional range.


----------



## A.Shitposter (Jul 2, 2016)

Sticky thread with an unflattering picture of him in a coffin and the Chris thread gets locked permanently.

Edit: I meant to type subforum.


----------



## bearycool (Jul 2, 2016)

A.Shitposter said:


> and the Chris thread gets locked permanently.



chris sub-forum*


----------



## Funnybone (Jul 2, 2016)

I hope Chris lives and doesn't go to prison or get raped


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 2, 2016)

Personally, I'd be happy that he's dead, but sad that I can't wish death on him anymore.


----------



## bearycool (Jul 2, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> There will be massive troll remorse and people blaming barb and us for his death.
> Also retards saying he had potential and don't deserve this,while days before they were laughing at him and rating "Chris needs to die or be raped in jail " posts with winner ratings.
> 
> Don't believe me?
> This is exactly what happened to terrible julay after she offed herself,i predict this on a far greater scale once Chris dies.



When that day comes, I'll copy n' paste your post everywhere and just say "lol" after it.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Jul 2, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> You know there are plenty of other lolcows on this forum. Chris is just a lone star in the galaxy of lolcows.


Nah... Chris is definitely special even among the cows.

No other come close to be as hilariously stupid as Chris.


----------



## Funnybone (Jul 2, 2016)

CoolGuyHitler said:


> Nah... Chris is definitely special even among the cows.
> 
> No other come close to be as hilariously stupid as Chris.


Chris is the pioneer of online cowdom
in the future when Null Jr opens a Lolcow Museum there will be a statue of Chris and an entire wing dedicated to his internet revolution


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 2, 2016)

Chris is by far the primary reason people log in here, but we've gotten far enough away from him that the show would go on even without our lead performer.

Either that or we'd halal you and everyone else for lack of content.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 2, 2016)

Exactly what happened when Jace died, we'd close the subforum, people would still reference him a lot (including myself), and one year later he'd be featured on cable TV.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 2, 2016)

DeagleDad will reveal he was Chris the whole time too.


----------



## Funnybone (Jul 2, 2016)

Seriously, if Chris died prematurely I'd be pretty bummed. Some of you faggots would cry.


----------



## Zoobles (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd be sad and get a life. 

Much as I can talk shit about Chris , in a bizarre, autistic, fucked up sort of way I feel like he's my friend. I've never spoken to him, I have no desire to speak to him, but I just know him, his habits, and his past so well now that I can't hate him and in a lot of ways, after observing this crazy fucker for almost 10 years, I really do hope he can find some modicum of happiness and contentment. I really don't relish the thought of Chris's death being as obscenely public and sad as his life has been.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jul 2, 2016)

about:blank said:


>



The saddest thing about this picture is that I'm still posting in the forum after the fact.


----------



## Lurkman (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll have to move to a different subforum.


----------



## lolwut (Jul 2, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Carry on with our lives?


We don't have those, SEGA doesn't sell them.


----------



## Mincemeat Magic (Jul 2, 2016)

Some ween would say "Target neutralized" and go downstairs to ask their mom when dinner will be ready.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 2, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Tbh, I don't get why people are getting their panties in a bunch about Julie.


Baby's first troll's remorse


on topic, we'd get a cheap funeral and throw pennies at chris while saying "sonichu is dead!"


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nothing, we'd still talk about other lolcows and maybe keep the subforum about Chris open.

Now if this was still exclusively about Chris, then it might need a major overhaul. But nowadays? Not so much.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 2, 2016)

I would shit my pants and crash into slumber.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jul 2, 2016)

The announcement of his death thread would come shortly after the announcement of his RAPE IN PRISON Thread  I WOULD HOPE


----------



## Crisseh (Jul 2, 2016)

I think it would be like the commander. He's like santa, you want to believe, and you wish was still around for entertainment.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jul 2, 2016)

Continue chilling.


----------



## lolwut (Jul 2, 2016)

Crisseh said:


> He's like santa, you want to believe, and you wish was still around for entertainment.


So every year we'd get a fat guy to dress up in rugby shirts/drag, then sit on his lap and yell JUUUULLLLLAAAAAY!


----------



## cwcproquo (Jul 2, 2016)

We'll have field agent reports from his funeral to look forward to then and threads where people are taking selfies in front of Chris's tombstone (his epitaph - "he zapped to the extreme").


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 2, 2016)

Serious question:
How do you think the funeral home will dress Chris for his funeral?


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Jul 2, 2016)

The Farms will roll on while we mourn for a while.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 2, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Serious question:
> How do you think the funeral home will dress Chris for his funeral?


In grandma clothes, Sonichu medallion, and with Joker Green hair. Not that it will matter, Lego will not only be the casket, but cover all but his face.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 2, 2016)

It really wouldn't affect me. At the very most I would lament the loss of new Chris content, but it's not like we are getting a shit ton of that right now. Aside from the occasional video of Chris begging for money and his Autistic musings on life, Chris doesn't do anything. He's boring.

What will happen when Chris dies? I'll click on a thread about some other lolcow to pass the time on my lunch break at work. And, hey, anything that saves taxpayers some money is a good thing, right? See? There's a bright side to everything.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 2, 2016)

I would genuinely be sad if they didn't at least bury Chris wearing his Sonichu medallion.
At least if he dies in the next inevitable house fire, he'll forever be joined with it.


----------



## A.Shitposter (Jul 2, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Serious question:
> How do you think the funeral home will dress Chris for his funeral?


Doesn't matter because someone will edit his striped shirt and medallion onto him if borb posts photos.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 2, 2016)

Get Megan join him on the great autistic funeral pyre!


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 2, 2016)

A.Shitposter said:


> Doesn't matter because someone will edit his striped shirt and medallion onto him if borb posts photos.



I'm assuming Barb is going to die first. Assuming she isn't already dead.

Is Null going to have to claim Chris's body? You know Cole won't.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 2, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> I'm assuming Barb is going to die first. Assuming she isn't already dead.
> 
> Is Null going to have to claim Chris's body? You know Cole won't.


Nah, Clyde Cash will come out of retirement for that. Brian bash will still invite hookers. Old Narrator will deliver the Eulogy.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jul 2, 2016)

This thread would get locked.


----------

